# tesco shares



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all the wife worked for tesco for many years and like so many did we brought Tesco shares at a staff discount

so over the years we watched them grow

then the big guns decided to tell lies and the value dropped considerably 


any way the big guns are in court and im sure they will try and weasel there way out of this one

we are only a stone in the ocean compared to some but it still annoys me



people that brought shares after a certain date will get compensated but older share holders will not

i do not see what difference how old your shares are as if we knew things were not so good we could if we wanted do something about it

and what about the poor staff members that are encouraged to buy shares while the executives are cooking the books

if they are found guilty i hope they get hammered to set an example to other top executives 


just glad to get it all over and then everything should settle down again

rant over

barry


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that the difference is that the 'new' shares were bought on the false information that Tesco put out at that time whilst the 'old' shares were not. However, I agree with you that holders of the old shares might have sold if the true facts were known and no, it's not fair.

Ron


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ron

thanks for explaining that

i suppose if they are found guilty then tesco will have new lot of claims to deal with

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

From what I have seen in the press etc I dont really think there is much chance those appearing in court will be found not guilty as its pretty clear they knew EXACTLY what they were doing, and others, who also knew and tried to "reign them in" were unsuccessful, and so, in order to safeguard themselves from any legal action, resigned their jobs rather than be a party to the shenanigans. 

I am not sure if Tesco, as a company, can be held liable for any fall in share value brought about by an employees illegal actions. It is however not an area of the law I know much about so could well be wrong.

If it were me, and I didnt need the money that selling the shares would realise, I would be inclined to adopt a long term view and ride the storm out, as I cannot really see Tesco going to the wall anytime soon.

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

hope you had a good time away

we have allways looked at the tesco shares as a long term thing. most of luckily for us what we have was brought when the shares were near to what they are now and we did get good dividends years ago so overall no massive loss in actual cost to us

it is just a shame that executives can cook the books to get big bonuses at other peoples expense i feel so bad for some of the girls that worked with my wife that were relying on them to top up there pension when needed

luckily they are slowly creeping up again £1.90 at the moment i can remember cashing some in when they were around £6.00 about 18 years ago

take care

barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds as if they might be worth buying again then.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I am not sure if Tesco, as a company, can be held liable for any fall in share value brought about by an employees illegal actions. It is however not an area of the law I know much about so could well be wrong.
> 
> Andy


Tesco as a company can be held liable if shareholders were to sue them. The same way that the Royal Bank of Scotland was found liable through the court for the shenanigans of employees Fred Goodwin and others and are about to pay out massive damages.

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Under the terms of the staff discount scheme was there any guarantee given regarding the value?

Many years ago (back in the late 80's) when I joined a subsidiary of BTR we had a staff sharesave scheme which underpinned the value of the shares such that the minimum one would get back was the amount invested plus a nominal interest rate (in case the shares dived). Obviously if the shares rose in price then one could cash them in at the market selling price.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi graham


from distant memory they were discounted and after 4 years you could ether have your money back or keep the shares

do dont think there was any guarantee 


barry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A share loss is only a loss if you sell them. You've got the right approach - hang on to them until they reach the value you consider right to sell for. Will take some years. (Been there done that!)


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

hopefully never need to cash them in 

something for the kids in hopefully many years time

barry


----------

